# Was wondering what the wait time is on sealing in NY



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

was wondering what the wait time is on sealing in NY. doing research seemed like no more than one and no violent felonies. seems lucky to have it granted. i dont have a license but may have to apply for one with some of the jobs i am applying to


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jwfirebird said:


> was wondering what the wait time is on sealing in NY. doing research seemed like no more than one and no violent felonies. seems lucky to have it granted. i dont have a license but may have to apply for one with some of the jobs i am applying to



Welcome to the forum, you might want to start a new thread on this topic and add some info to your question. "Was wondering what the wait time is on sealing in NY"? does not tell us much.

If you are a felon, tell us why, in my state DUI is not a felony.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck dude, felony raps totally suck, they're rigged against you in employment and voting.


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

it made sense in the thread i replied to, before they moved it. i wouldnt have replied there but looked like the person i was asking was still online. i was asking shockdoc, how long it took because he said he had his felonies sealed how long it took.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I am lost


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/criminal-record-9248/
replied to this, mod moved it without copying or referencing the posts i replied to so it is confusing now.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a felony record, it does not restrict you from a county license. 
What charge ? Assault 2 ?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you need a Lawyer to Seal the Felony Record , ask him .




Pete


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

i dont have one myself, but say it was a felony theft. was looking at the license requirements and it said had to go before the board every two years and could be denied with criminal record. if the records are sealed they wouldnt see it, but no one says how long you have to wait before you can apply. there is all sorts of info if you have drug charges and that but not for other types.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwfirebird said:


> i dont have one myself, but say it was a felony theft. was looking at the license requirements and it said had to go before the board every two years and could be denied with criminal record. if the records are sealed they wouldnt see it, but no one says how long you have to wait before you can apply. there is all sorts of info if you have drug charges and that but not for other types.


What county are you looking to obtain?


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

it was rochester city license.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

jwfirebird said:


> it was rochester city license.


There was no criminal background check when I took it, and there isn't one mentioned on their website. ???


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

wasnt referenced specifically but said something i took as being you couldnt. said something like could be turned down for certain felonies or records. you have anything on your record?


----------



## jwfirebird (Mar 12, 2015)

was thinking if they do check and find nothing they might have checked and you not know


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Honestly i believe that a non work related felony does not count. Grand larceny from a customer or tax evasion might not look too well


----------

